

Self repairing software blocks shellshock in under 4 minutes - samridh90
http://unews.utah.edu/news_releases/self-repairing-software-tackles-bugs/

======
visarga
That works until they write viruses specifically designed to fool this
software (maybe they could also test against it to check if it works).

